# Cuts of meat question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I know what you can get off a cow, but was wondering what you f normally get off a goat? Is it the same...steaks, roasts, ribs, ground? I sorta need to know as when I do have mine butchered the guy is gonna ask what I want and well, I would like to know what to ask for :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a site that shows the cuts...
Also the butcher should have a paper... that you can check mark ...what cuts you want...

http://www.jackmauldin.com/carcass_cuts.htm


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you! Very good site and I will ask the butcher what he recommends also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :wink: :thumb: :hi5:


----------

